# Pirates!



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

One of you must have the old Aurora Blackbeard model. Any chance you could post a picture or a link? What other Pirate type model were produced? I remember a ghost ship and Pirates of the Carribean. Were there others? BTW, the new movie is great fun! Arrrrgh!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i think Aurora also made a Captain Kidd . i'm fairly sure they did make 2 different pirate kits . 
then there's the Lindberg pirate ships . 
hb


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Revell just released their Ghost Ship, Carribean Pirate Ship. Although this time around it does not include the glow in the dark paint.
Chris


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Aurora started a line they called "The Bloodthirsty Pirates" which, apparently, didn't sell particularly well. They issed a total of two kits in this line, Blackbeard and Captain Kidd, before they decided to discontinue the project. Neither kit has ever been reissued, but both show up on EvilBay occasionally (which is how I got mine ).

http://home.cshore.com/bucwheat/blkbrd.jpg

BTW, if you're really interested in Aurora's figure kits, this video (or DVD) is very interesting. The narrator sounds less than enthusiastic about the kits, but you do get to see nearly every figure kit that Aurora ever produced.

http://www.timemachinetoys.com/video.htm

BTW, I'm not associated with the people who produce this video (or any of these kits, for that matter) and therefore don't make one red cent if you decide to buy one. Buy it, don't buy it, I don't care.

There was also the Pirates of the Caribbean line from Disney and MPC, which eventually reached a total of 7 kits before they were discontinued, also (allegedly) because of poor sales. These kits have also never been reissued, but they appear on EvilBay frequently as well. (MPC also released a line of Haunted Mansion kits.)

http://tylisaari.com/models/disney/disney.htm

Almost every big model company has produced a sailing ship kit at one time or another (Aurora included), any of which could be turned into a pirate ship by the average modeler. Some of these kits, such as the recently reissued Peter Pan Pirate Ship (reissued this time as the Caribbean Pirate Ship) were specifically marketed as pirate ships; Revell, particularly, has reissued at least three of their sailing vessel kits as pirate ships or ghost ships.

Aurora tried to combine the fascination with pirates and cars and created a 60's style surf rod called Black Beard's Tub. This is a very rare kit these days.

http://www.showrods.com/showrod_pages/black_beard.html

And then there's the kit that literally combined pirate ships and cars into one kit--the Jolly Rodger, initially released by MPC and recently reissued by AMT. As the story goes, one of the designers at MPC took the hull from one of their sailing vessel kits and the frame and fenders from their "new" Beverly Hillbillies truck and tried to fit the two together, just to see how it would look. MPC's founder walked by, saw it, liked it, and asked the designer to develop it further.

http://www.showrods.com/showrod_pages/jolly_rodger.html

There have also been numerous garage kits over the years, far too many to mention here. Since the success of the Pirates of the Caribbean films, there have been at least two Captain Jack Sparrow bust kits and at least three Sparrow figure kits that I'm aware of. My latest acquisition is an amazing Davey Jones bust, produced independently as a garage kit.

http://home.cshore.com/bucwheat/2k6/daveyjones.jpg

I'm no authority on the subject, so I'm sure I've missed countless kits, but this is a pretty good starting point if you're looking to collect pirate kits.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Zombie_61,

Where did you pick up the Davey Jones kit? That is AWESOME!

MMM


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Here's mine:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Zombie_61,
> 
> Where did you pick up the Davey Jones kit? That is AWESOME!
> 
> MMM


I've sent you a P.M. with the contact information.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks! Got it!

MMM


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

I dunno. Doesn't look like much of a pirate to me.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

But he _does_ look a bit like Pavel Chekov from _Star Trek_...I wonder if there's a connection.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Chekov wrote "Star Trek?" And here I thought the thing he was most famous for was "The Cherry Orchard."


----------



## KenNetzel (Mar 31, 1999)

Actually, there is a connection between Davy Jones of The Monkees, and Paval Chekov. In Star Trek's second season, to gain more viewers (especially teenage girls) they got the bright idea to add a character who would appeal to teens. They actually said they wanted a "Davy Jones type." Thus, the addition of Chekov to the crew of the Enterprise.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

... unfortunately, they forgot to check his hairline.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Thanks Dr. Ken, for tying it up into one neat package!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Perhaps he's new to sarcasm?


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

That blackbeards tub is kind of lame. An anchor, ships wheel and a propeller on a standard rod. Propeller? Blackbeard had a propeller? The sand dune and palm looks like it came from the Rat Patrol set.

Thanks for the link though. I finally found evidence of a model I remembered from childhood. The Daytona Transporter.

http://www.showrods.com/acrobat_articles/69MPC_cat/frm_69mpc.html


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

thanks for the great links and pictures from zombie and zorro!


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

Hey Zombie, I have also PM'ed you looking for a source for that great Davey Jones kit. If you have a moment, please send some info. Thanks!

Lee


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey Zombie - real nice all-encompassing (_pirates - compass, get it?)_ post about styrene pirates! Very informative...

Zorro - nice Blackbeard.


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Hi all,

I recently ordered one of the Davy Jones busts and I think this is a really great new kit/character. I haven't received my copy yet, but a friend has received his and found the castings to be excellent. It looks like I'll be painting a LOT of barnacles in the not too distant future!

Dr. G.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Lee Staton - PM sent!

ChrisW - Thanks! Those are just what I could come up with off the top of my head; I'm sure there are others I've missed. Then there are resin kits, white metal kits, gaming miniatures...

Regarding the Davey Jones bust, so far it seems to be a big hit. Modelers who have received theirs have commented on the high quality of the casting, and one member on The Clubhouse jokingly estimated it would take him a day to paint all the detail on the hat alone. :thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Zorro said:


> Here's mine:


Zorro thats one fantastic job you did on Blackbeard there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Zorro said:


> Here's mine:


Hey Zorro you wouldn't happen to have some spare parts would you? I'm looking for the two connecting gun belt pieces. It seems my "complete kit" was missing these parts. I can only hope!

RK


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Hey Zorro you wouldn't happen to have some spare parts would you? I'm looking for the two connecting gun belt pieces. It seems my "complete kit" was missing these parts. I can only hope!
> 
> RK


Roy - sorry man, I don't. I think Retro Resin was planning on doing this kit at one point (maybe somebody has a link?). If he has, he might be able to sell you those pieces separately.

I know I drag this photo out every time someone brings up the subject, but it's one of the few kits I've done that I have a half-decent photo of and it's rare enough that it's uniqueness outweighs my admittedly second-string modeling skills. Thanks for the compliments everybody.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Zorro said:


> Roy - sorry man, I don't. I think Retro Resin was planning on doing this kit at one point (maybe somebody has a link?). If he has, he might be able to sell you those pieces separately.


Yes, it's http://www.retroresin.com/retrositenew1_001.htm.

BTW, I remembered another styrene kit. IIRC it was produced by Precision Models, and it was a figure kit of Captain Kidd (supposedly); it's also quite possibly the least dynamic pirate kit ever made. It featured a pirate with a big handlebar moustache (much like Aurora's Kidd kit) sitting on a treasure chest with his sword laying across his lap, like he's waiting for a bus or something. If you didn't glue the lid onto the treasure chest, it could be used to store small objects. I don't believe this kit was ever re-released, but it shows up on EvilBay occasionally. Sorry, I couldn't find a photo.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Zombie_61 said:


> Yes, it's http://www.retroresin.com/retrositenew1_001.htm.
> 
> BTW, I remembered another styrene kit. IIRC it was produced by Precision Models, and it was a figure kit of Captain Kidd (supposedly); it's also quite possibly the least dynamic pirate kit ever made. It featured a pirate with a big handlebar moustache (much like Aurora's Kidd kit) sitting on a treasure chest with his sword laying across his lap, like he's waiting for a bus or something. If you didn't glue the lid onto the treasure chest, it could be used to store small objects. I don't believe this kit was ever re-released, but it shows up on EvilBay occasionally. Sorry, I couldn't find a photo.


Zomboy - I actually have that kit, built but unpainted. If I think about it this week-end I'll post a pic. They also recommend filling the treasure chest with plaster of paris to make a bookend out of it...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

No kidding. I've almost nabbed one a couple of times, but the bidding went beyond what I'd pay for it. But if I ever find one for a reasonable price, I'm goin' after it like a junkyard dog on a trespasser. 

The pose on that kit is pretty funny; IMO the body language is very much like a guy who got dumped by his girlfriend, fired from his job, and evicted from his apartment all in the same day. Then again, when you read the history of Captain Kidd and all the bad luck he had, maybe it's appropriate.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

LOL - yea, he looks pretty dejected alright! I'm almost embarassed to say I paid 50 cents for it at a yard sale. OK, not embarassed, pretty durn happy about it!

BTW, I was looking at some of the figures available from POTC - Dead Man's Chest, and think that the nicest I've seen aren't toys or models but is in fact an aquarium set of Jack Sparrow and Davey Jones on sale in the Wal-Mart pet section! Decent sized characters, nicely posed. They had it on sale for 29.95.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

It's a money-box, isn't it? The Capt. Kidd kit with him sitting with sword on lap, it's supposed to build into a money box, I think.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Well, My Blackbeard is incomplete too (hint hint) I need one of his feet and the support for the ships wheel, etc... I do have this little guy in my collection though-


http://groups.msn.com/AURORAMODELS/piratesofthecarribean.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=1021


----------



## KenNetzel (Mar 31, 1999)

I just picked up this set. It is truly excellent. Too nice to put in my fish tank. I was thinking of getting another set to put in my 55 gallon, but definately one set stays out. Thanks Zombie for the tip.





ChrisW said:


> LOL - yea, he looks pretty dejected alright! I'm almost embarassed to say I paid 50 cents for it at a yard sale. OK, not embarassed, pretty durn happy about it!
> 
> BTW, I was looking at some of the figures available from POTC - Dead Man's Chest, and think that the nicest I've seen aren't toys or models but is in fact an aquarium set of Jack Sparrow and Davey Jones on sale in the Wal-Mart pet section! Decent sized characters, nicely posed. They had it on sale for 29.95.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Actually it was Chris White who posted the information about the aquarium figures but, hey, I'll take the credit if he doesn't want it!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

F91 said:


> Well, My Blackbeard is incomplete too (hint hint) I need one of his feet and the support for the ships wheel, etc... I do have this little guy in my collection though-
> 
> 
> http://groups.msn.com/AURORAMODELS/piratesofthecarribean.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=1021


 
Sorry F91, the firewall here at work wont let me out to the msn site so I can't see what you have. 

I don't know how to cast resin parts but I could learn. What about you?

RK


----------



## KenNetzel (Mar 31, 1999)

Hey, sorry Zombie...someday, I'll learn to read. Thanks CHRIS for the aquarium figure info. I really appreciate it.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I actually have a loose pistol that goes on the strap. I know a guy who casts stuff, perhaps I can ask him?



Roy Kirchoff said:


> Sorry F91, the firewall here at work wont let me out to the msn site so I can't see what you have.
> 
> I don't know how to cast resin parts but I could learn. What about you?
> 
> RK


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Here's a link to Will Reeb's Blackbeard, he has Capt. Kidd too-

http://www.willspad.com/blackbeard.htm


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Zombie_61 said:


> ...I remembered another styrene kit. IIRC it was produced by Precision Models, and it was a figure kit of Captain Kidd (supposedly); it's also quite possibly the least dynamic pirate kit ever made. It featured a pirate with a big handlebar moustache (much like Aurora's Kidd kit) sitting on a treasure chest with his sword laying across his lap, like he's waiting for a bus or something. If you didn't glue the lid onto the treasure chest, it could be used to store small objects. I don't believe this kit was ever re-released, but it shows up on EvilBay occasionally. Sorry, I couldn't find a photo.


Here's one of those least dynamic pirate kits! 

RK


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Do you get the feeling this guy's heart is NOt really in pirate work ??


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

He never really wanted to be a pirate. He always wanted to be. . . A LUMBERJACK!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Speaking of pirates just picked up a Captain Kidd last week complete in the box from www.bunkybrothers.com


----------

